# Weight guideline for treatment?



## mis_max (Mar 26, 2007)

We are considering jumping onto the treatment rollercoaster after a few years break. I have PCOS and battle with my weight. I currently have a BMI of about 34  

If we do have treatment it will be donor embryos and a FET cycle but obviously I will need to lose weight. I was just wondering what weight others have been given as a target by their clinics? Do they expect a BMI of under 25 or is there a different cut off?

We will be self funding, not sure if that is relevant but did think the NHS may have different guidelines again so thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi im self funding and i got told bmi needs to be at least 29 x


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi I think most like you to have it 30 or lower, my BMW was 35 before I started and lost 3 stone to get it down to 26. Good luck it's the biggest incentive I've ever had to lose weight. Xx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

For the NHS you need a BMI under 30 but private clinics vary, mine will treat anyone with a BMI under 35.

I would give your clinic a call and ask about their rules, then you know where you stand.

Best of luck

Xxx


----------



## mis_max (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you all of you - time for a diet  I checked today with the clinic that is looking most likely and they have a limit of 30


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi mis max


Mine also said max 30 (private clinic), I had to do weight watchers and walk as much as i could to speed up the loss.  You can do it!!! I lost almost 3 stone first time round and 2 stone before this tx.....and just as well as I am over that BMI now that my diet has gone to pot!  It takes the pressure off watching what you eat during pregnancy too.


Good luck xxxx


----------

